# Air Brush?



## toolcrazy (Feb 16, 2007)

Has anybody us an air brush to spray finishes? And if you do, which one would work best. I have a small compressor, so all I would need is the air brush.


----------



## jeffj13 (Feb 16, 2007)

At the present, I exclusively spray lacquer as a finish for all my pens. 

I use the Harbor Freight air brush that goes on sale for $6.  In fact, it is on sale right now.  Works just fine.

jeff


----------



## alxe24 (Feb 18, 2007)

Jeef. From ignorance I'll ask this question. Did you try dipping the balnks on lacquer? If you did what was your rsperience? Seems like you can get a thicker coat faster.


----------



## tipusnr (Feb 18, 2007)

I don't think the point is to get a thick coat fast but to get a consistent even drying coat that can be brought to a high gloss shine.  That's one of the reasons to use an air brush.  I have all the "fixins" for doing it in the shop but haven't taken the time to go through the learning curve though I have read a book on the process and watched a video from the library.  Unless, you are naturally talented (great hand-eye coordination and muscle control) there IS a learning curve to this.

For me it will be another tool in the arsenal for more than just penmaking.


----------



## jeffj13 (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by alxe24_
> <br />Jeef. From ignorance I'll ask this question. Did you try dipping the balnks on lacquer? If you did what was your rsperience? Seems like you can get a thicker coat faster.



No, I haven't tried dipping lacquer, although it is my understanding that some here do.  Maybe they will chime in.

jeff


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jeffj13_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Here is a link to a tutorial by Alamocdc http://www.thepenshop.net/dip.htm


----------



## RogerGarrett (Feb 25, 2007)

I use a Kremlin HTI spray gun with a compressor.  This is a gravity feed, low pressure spray gun for a wide range of uses - auto, wood finish, etc.  I also have an Eclipse Spray Gun for use with colored lacquers.

Picture of the Kremlin HTI:





I've found that spraying with a gun and a compressor is a very good way to move lacquer to the product - you have more control over the coat you apply, and the transfer rate is high.  You also avoid messy inside tubes if you are spraying on pen blanks with brass tubes inside them.

Hope this helps.


----------



## RPM (Mar 4, 2007)

I have been exclusively using an airbrush (I also use the HF cheap one) to apply enduro for about a year now with excellent results.  It gives a hard durable finish that looks great.  If interested, heres my process,

- sand to 400
- wipe down with DNA
- apply enduro sanding sealer with piece of paper napkin
- wipe off excess with dry paper napkin, turn on lathe and dry sealer with clean cotton rag
- MM through all grits wiping with DNA between grits
- place barrels on wooden dowels (build up with masking tape for snug fit) I made a cradle that supports the dowel that allows me to easily rotate as I spray
- airbrush with enduro cut with water, 1 part water to 4 parts enduro, you may have to play with the ratio that works for you.  The enduro people recomended 15-20% water for airbrushing when I discussed process with their technical support staff.  Also, I use about 30 psi of air run through a drier (also purchased at HF).
- repeat coats after 30 minutes for 3 to 4 coats total (if you get drips or dust, MM between coats)
- allow to cure for about a week and buff, wax

Results have a warm natural feel that has the high gloss of CA with no fumes, etc.

Hope this helps,
Richard


----------



## jacurl (Mar 4, 2007)

Richard,

  What type of dryer did you get at HF?  I love the Enduro, the only issue is the drying time.  I think I want to try this and see how it goes.

Joe


----------



## RPM (Mar 4, 2007)

The dryer is inline on your compressor to ensure that moisture is taken out of the compressed air.  As mentioned above, you will want to let the finish cure for about a week or so.  Don't be in a rush.  What's a week in the whole scheme of things.  If you get a production going, you'll have something finished on an ongoing basis.
Richard


----------



## Jamie (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi, I have a Pasche, Thayer & Chandler and a Air Brush City.
I'm very happy with the Air Brush City GD100, it works as well as my Thayer & Chandler Model A, cost half as much and I got a extra needle. I got it on line, probably airbrush city.com but not sure.


----------



## wudnhed (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jeffj13_
> <br />At the present, I exclusively spray lacquer as a finish for all my pens.
> 
> I use the Harbor Freight air brush that goes on sale for $6.  In fact, it is on sale right now.  Works just fine.
> ...



How do you clean your spray gun and do you clean between each use?


----------



## jeffj13 (Mar 15, 2007)

Becca,

Yes, I clean the airbrush between each use.  All I do is replace the lacquer with lacquer thinner and spray it for about 30 seconds.

jeff


----------



## wudnhed (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks Jeff!


----------



## cozee (Mar 16, 2007)

The Chinese airbrushes will work, and work well enough in this application. Most do not come with mediium or fine grade needles and air caps. This makes them more suited for thicker viscosity mediums.

As with any tool, one can make cheap tools work. But if I am going to use them regularly, I want a quality tool that when needed I can get parts and or service.


----------

